# We will all miss you, MacCloud (non-GSD)



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

MacCloud or Mac for short was a 10 year old Bull Mastiff who was owned by one of the techs at the hospital where I work. He passed on Wednesday morning. He had an oral cancer that spread to his chest. Mac was a big boy. His top weight was 120#. We use to call him a "land manatee". Once Mac made up his mind about going in a direction it was hard to stop him and god help you if there was an opened bag of dog food around ! His head was in it in a split second !

Mac was a sweet, sweet boy and we are all going to miss him very much. God speed, MacCloud, God speed. You were a joy to us all.


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

RIP Mac


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

RIP Mac


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Kathy,


Sorry to hear about Mac's passing, please pass on to his owner. I see he will surely be missed. They are such a source of wonderful love and we miss them so. He is another wonderful Angel look out for you


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Kathy, thank you for sharing MacCloud's story. What a sweetheart! May he enjoy his resting in peace after bringing so much humor, joy, and companionship to those in the office. RIP dear Mac!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My condolences to Mac's owner and all those who loved him so much!!!







Rest in Peace Mac!!!


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I have always loved Mastiff's, so i'm very sorry to hear about MacCloud.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Robyn and her family would like to thank you all for your kind words about Mac. She says it is very touching that a shepherd board would send condolences to a Bull Mastiff. I have said this before and I will say it again.... the people on this board are very special and like no other. Thank you for taking time out for Mac. He was special also.


----------

